# Roll call for Apex Predator Hog Hunt.



## Apex Predator (Feb 3, 2011)

This is to find out how big a crowd we are gonna have.  Right now, from previous posting, I have the following folks on the firm list.

*Confirmed

*APEX PREDATOR
REVIVEOURHOMES
TAIL FEATHER
*RC
*BUCK BACKS
*MARK LAND
TGUN
*ROGER B
*PINE NUT
KENSEL
*NAVY DAVE
*STICK-N-STRING AND BUDDY
*Clay  Patton & 3 buddys
*Snook24
*JSOG
*Wunderdog
*Hunting 4 Him
*OBX Archer (Mark)

That is 18 and counting!

Don't forget to bring your orange vests, as they are required in all but the archery only areas.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 3, 2011)

Marty, I can't make the hunt. Wish I could, but archery comes in to be tangled with both weekends. NGT the first weekend then set-up for Culloden on Valentine's weekend. Ya'll have a blast and get lots of pigs!!! Take plenty of pics OK????


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 3, 2011)

We'll miss you!


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 3, 2011)

Clay Patton will be there as well along with snook24 and possibly Rick Jones from Maryland


----------



## bowhntr (Feb 3, 2011)

You can take my name off the list we are doing mandatory OT for some time and cant make it . First time we have worked OT in 3 yrs and now we are so swamped we cant take any time off.


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 3, 2011)

I havent decided yet but I may come.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 3, 2011)

You can do it man!  Love to have you Chase!  Leave the spinner bait at home for this one!


----------



## robert carter (Feb 3, 2011)

I`ll be there Friday evening or the crack of day on Saturday.RC


----------



## RogerB (Feb 3, 2011)

Tuesday or Wed for me, anyone going early?


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 3, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> You can do it man!  Love to have you Chase!  Leave the spinner bait at home for this one!



Dont worry Marty, it will definetly stay at the house!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 3, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Dont worry Marty, it will definetly stay at the house!!!



Only problem w that is I am the one that has the spinnerbait


----------



## JSOG (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like me an the WunderDawg will be rollin in late Friday nite.

I call dibs on all the dumbest, blindest hogs.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm glad your gonna make it John!


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Feb 4, 2011)

Marty, I am going to try and make it Frid. night and Sat.
Ward


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2011)

Good deal Ward!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm going! Not sure what I can hunt with yet. Doc says 4 more weeks before I can draw back on a bow. 

Please add "the one armed guy and the half blind hunter" to the list.

Al and I will head down early Friday. 

Do they have handicap parking?


----------



## NavyDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm still firm.  not sure if im gonna go thur-sun or friday-mon.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 4, 2011)

What's with the spinner bait? New way to catch a pig?  Is it traditional? heeehe  Mike


----------



## snook24 (Feb 4, 2011)

Be there thursday night or early friday morning


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 4, 2011)

Mike, I like your new avitar!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 4, 2011)

You never know what ya might run into at these WMA camp grounds now days.  I can change it to 5 beauties. Mike


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 4, 2011)

dm/wolfskin said:


> You never know what ya might run into at these WMA camp grounds now days.  I can change it to 5 beauties. Mike



Better blur some faces to protect the innocent


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 4, 2011)

Mike that is so wrong, u know what they say about pay back!!!

I think u should change it to one of the other beauty's.

Oh and by the way that is one sexy stomache, look at those 6 pack abbs.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 4, 2011)

hogdgz said:


> Mike that is so wrong, u know what they say about pay back!!!
> 
> I think u should change it to one of the other beauty's.
> 
> Oh and by the way that is one sexy stomache, look at those 6 pack abbs.



I believe the term for that one would be ''Pony Keg"!  I've progressed to full size "keg" myself!


----------



## hogdgz (Feb 4, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I believe the term for that one would be ''Pony Keg"!  I've progressed to full size "keg" myself!



Yea your right, guess i was trying to flatter myself, LOL.


----------



## JSOG (Feb 4, 2011)

Daaaaang  censored avatar!!

Lewis, I,m sharin a tent with you again, right?


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 4, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> I believe the term for that one would be ''Pony Keg"!  I've progressed to full size "keg" myself!



I've always said, why have a six pack when you can have a keg!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 6, 2011)

Anyone heard from Lewis?  I haven't met him yet, and plan to.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 6, 2011)

sounds like you have a great hunt planned marty! be sure to take lots of pictures in the field and from around the campfire! i'l be pullin for you guys and can't wait to hear the stories.


----------



## Tremark (Feb 6, 2011)

When is this going on ?


----------



## Sharptop (Feb 6, 2011)

I hope to be able to come if I can get free. Either Thurs. aft or Fri noon.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 6, 2011)

Tremark said:


> When is this going on ?



This traditional bowhunt will be Fri-Mon this week.  Some are arriving early, and some will stay late.  We are camping in Holbrook campground.

The roads are a mess right now, so if you are debating on whether or not to bring your fourwheel drive or not, bring it.  You won't be able to hunt many areas without it!  If you don't have 4X4, you can ride with someone else who does.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 7, 2011)

Three days and counting for me!  Martin and I will set up camp Thursday am.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 7, 2011)

Kinda Depending on Roger B's truck repair , and when I can get packed and out of here.,but we hope to get there Tues or Wed.   I need to leave Sat pm to come home.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 8, 2011)

Two days and counting!


----------



## RogerB (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks like I should get there Wed. late morning. Hopefully will have time to setup camp, get my paper work done with the Fort and make an afternoon hunt.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm leaving as soon as I get it all together, but probably before that as I seldom get it all together!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 8, 2011)

I hope ya'll kill a few. David has basketball games Thursday, Friday, and Saturday. I hate to miss the hunt but he's only a kid for a short time. Marty you take care of that keg. lol  Mike


----------



## OBXarcher (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope ya'll don't mind a redneck from NC coming down there.

Can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 8, 2011)

OBXarcher said:


> Hope ya'll don't mind a redneck from NC coming down there.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone.



Glad to see you got your account sorted out!  Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 8, 2011)

Bill (Pine Nut) has arrived and said that there is only one or two campsites with hookups left.  He also said that the guys with home made campers will have trouble getting a spot.  No campers in the primitive area either, just tents allowed.  You folks with questions should call the campsite before arriving.

http://www.militarycampgrounds.us/m...-holbrook-pond-recreation-area-and-campground

There is a KOA (Savannah South) campground just 2-3 miles from the eastern most HWY 144 entrance to Ft Stewart.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope ya'll kill a couple of sack fulls, and have a large time.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 8, 2011)

Apex Predator said:


> Bill (Pine Nut) has arrived and said that there is only one or two campsites with hookups left.  He also said that the guys with home made campers will have trouble getting a spot.  No campers in the primitive area either, just tents allowed.  You folks with questions should call the campsite before arriving.
> 
> http://www.militarycampgrounds.us/m...-holbrook-pond-recreation-area-and-campground
> 
> There is a KOA (Savannah South) campground just 2-3 miles from the eastern most HWY 144 entrance to Ft Stewart.



It is a possiblity camping will be moved to the woods somewhere if necessary as well(quiet Time at 10pm in camp). I spoke w Bill and tomorrow they(RogerB) will find out the options available


----------

